# Dropped spine? What's going on here?



## Itsmikesbaby (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, so I got an underweight practically rescue mare a little over a month and a half ago. I didn't get her for her confirmation and potential, but of course I'm still curious about that. She's put on some weight (still not enough though, but all in good time) and I've been watching her back. She has virtually no muscle along her spine, which I'm working on slowly bringing back. Her spine is funky though.. Like it looks like her pelvic region just doesn't fit on her or something, and doesn't blend with the rest of her back. Could anyone tell me what I'm looking at or if it will cause issues? She hasn't been sore that I could find, and she certainly doesn't seem to have any issues moving from what I've seen, but I also haven't been really riding her and when I do just very short and light work to keep her from getting too terribly rusty. Will this look more normal once she has a stronger topline and more fat on her? Oh and she's a six year old OTTB, if that makes a difference. thanks in advance!

I attached two photos of her now and one of her when I first got her because I think it was a little more obvious then


----------



## Itsmikesbaby (Jul 20, 2015)

Here's a photo of her now..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks almost like she has a hunter's bump or an old injury. Has she been checked out by a vet and/or chiro?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Itsmikesbaby (Jul 20, 2015)

And here's one of when I got her. It was more obvious then.. Not sure if this is actually attached in my original post because I'm attempting this on my phone and most of it isn't loading plus I'm a newbie :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Itsmikesbaby (Jul 20, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Looks almost like she has a hunter's bump or an old injury. Has she been checked out by a vet and/or chiro?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Vet looked at her and said could just be old damage to that area but he was pretty vague and basically just said call him if she goes lame or something, which wasnt really helpful


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Knew an OTTB who looked similar. He's was pasture sound, but would come up lame halfway through even the lightest ride. My friend who owned him finally had him x-rayed. Turns out he had fractured his hip on the track and it had ne'er healed right. He was retired as a companion horse ONLY as a long 6yo.

My vote would be to find another vet who is willing to investigate and give you answers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never seen a back like that. it is very odd. how does she move? but, I should add that the mare looks much better after some time with you, so you must be doing something right!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Obviously, this is VERY bad coupling. Use your fingers on her midline under her belly to help her lift her stomach muscles and stretch her back. Work on long and low when you ride to teach her to do this under saddle. Use spiral exercises to get her using her hind legs to support herself.

Good luck with her...she is definitely lucky to have you!!!


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm so glad you rescued her and are giving her a better life and nutrition.

Yes, that hip/back is very odd, and I would guess an old injury. Can you trace her tatoo? I am wondering if you can find out if/where she raced and maybe discover why she was taken off the track?

Yes, get another vet who is willing to help you know why she is shaped like that. You don't want to put weight up there if it will create pain for her. It may be something that is all healed, but just to be sure, it's better to have her checked over more thoroughly. You may need to trailer her to a vet hospital . . . are you near a veterinary school? (Within 3 hours?)

Let us know what you discover, please. I'm interested to understand why her hip and backbone are shaped like that and what it means for her movement and weight-bearing ability.


----------



## Itsmikesbaby (Jul 20, 2015)

@DraftAiresMum sorry to hear about your friends OTTB. Hopefully my mare won't need to be retired so young.

@tinylily She isn't a fantastic mover but she moves like a normal TB without much training.. I'm not an expert, but there's nothing obviously off about how she goes. I can get a video tonight though if that'd help

@greentree I'll certainly do that! 

@hollysjubilee she only raced twice and both times were in May of this year. She went unplaced both times, so i assumed she was just taken off the track because she's slow and not cut out for it.. 


I forgot to add that her hip is slightly uneven when you look at it from behind, and that right above her tail head her spine is also a little bit crooked. Another thing, and I don't know if this helps, but she has foaled before. I don't know how many times however


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'd definitely get a different vet to look at her and possibly a chiro, too. Her hips being uneven is _not_ normal at all.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

When I got my TB mare, she had a slightly twisted pelvis, nothing as extreme as I'm seeing in your girl, but it was just a result of her having a foal, nothing was damaged, just slightly out of place, but then she was worked for over a year like that. I got a chiro out, after vet looked and said that there was no damage to be worried about, and had her adjusted regularly, and she was fine. This was back in 2001, so I can't tell you HOW her pelvis was tweaked, up and down, or side to side, but I'd first get a different vet to look at her, then get a chiro out to see what can be done. She's definitely got an old injury of some sort going on that should be addressed.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I did not realize anyone put mares on the track after they foaled.


----------



## Itsmikesbaby (Jul 20, 2015)

I made an appointment with a different vet also happens to be a chiropractor, so we will see how this goes..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

What makes you think she needs more weight, if the first pic is what she looks like?

Yes, I'd say injury to pelvis. Looks like it's tipped. She's got quite a 'weedy' looking hind end & very solid forehand, also in the earlier pic where she's a bit too thin too. Indicating she's likely been pulling herself along on her front end for a long time. Exercise will probably help a bit, but I'd be looking for a chiropractic vet or other good bodyworker.


----------

